# Uncle Goldie's Fruit Liqueur



## foamheart

Long ago back in the olden days people made their own. If they had an overabundance of fruit and some freshly squeeze corn, they used fruits to improve the tastes of the corn. Its not really a liqueur because it is not distilled again. Anyway a while back I had an abundance of strawberries even after the freezer was full so it was play time. What I’ll show is apricot, but you can use nearly any fruit, citrus you use the peel, and so far I have not figured cherries and lemons out. Other than that what I’ll show has worked for me for any fruit

Here is how I do things. I make 2 quart jars for maceration (sucking out the flavor of the fruit). Two quart jars equals one jar going into the smoothing process.  














006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 21, 2013






  

Wash, pit, and slice the fruit. I leave the skins on, it makes it easier to strain 'em out later sometimes.

  














007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 21, 2013






  

In a clean quart jar, any size works but I am using quarts here for easy of illustration, put in 1 1/2 cups of booze. I use either Vodka or Rum, I have used both 80 proof and higher. I suggest you start out low and slow with 80. BTW I suggest a good booze you'd drink, but you need not buy the super delux imported flavored varieties.

  














008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 21, 2013






  

I try to wait to add the simple syrup. It helps keep it from clouding so bad while macerating. Once its in the booze, put the lid on and let it make happy happy. I set mine on the counter next to the sink. That way I remember to turn them over or gently shake them twice daily. Want to keep the booze in circulation. As this is going on, you'll notice a change in the fruits color where the booze is sucking those flavors out. It will also cloud as the small particles shake free in the solution. You should do this anywhere from 1 to 4 weeks, let fruit density be your guide. You'll notice that the usual fast evaporating alcohol bubbles will start hanging around longer.

  














011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 21, 2013






  

Now its sat around for a couple of weeks its time to strain and filter. I thought this fruit was going to be excellent in bread pudding and on ice cream, etc. If you left it there long enough throw it away, its done all it came to do. Staining is not unusual, I tried filtering in cheese cloth and coffee filter and not only is it messy but terrible inefficient. Every particle you miss while filtering will cloud while the drink smooths and cause sediment. You will get sediment, the trick is to get as little as possible. Then its off to smooth with the other quart jars. Usually they all know each other and its a small dance in honor of the new guy. 

AT this point I add the simple syrup. For ever 2 C's of fruit juice I normally add approx. 1/4 cup of simple syrup. I tried using honey once. I ruined a gallon of cleaned strawberry juice, honey tastes good but does not clear. Also remember,_* this is going to smooth, don't over sweeten it*_. Its like a good smoke, patience.

  

  














010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 21, 2013






  

  

  

After three months, re-filter to clear what you can again of the sediment. That's the makers portion. The bottles you can't see below are beautifully clear. The colors are really unbelievable. For some reason all the neighbors seem to want to come visit more these days.

  

  














009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 21, 2013






  

That's it, its simple, its easy except for the patience. Three months is a long time to wait to see if you like it or not. I have also taken small amounts, before adding the syrup, it is basically extract just like you buy at the store. Strawberry extract only real and better tasting!

  

So far, I have made Strawberry rum/vodka, Peach rum/vodka, Apricot rum/vodka, Pineapple rum/vodka, Pear rum/vodka, I tried Limencello not so good, I tried fresh ripe cherries not so good either, I did do Praline Butter Pecan it was way to sweet but a great extract for making pralines!

  

Pop said his grandmother made what she called Dewberry wine this way. I will try it if I ever get any dewberries away from the dang birds!

  

It doesn't require any special handling, I understand if not tightly capped it loses proof. Alcohol evaporation. I have not used a hydrometer but guessing finished it is 20 to 30 proof. I am not a chemist. I really like it, the neighbors seem to also. Even the church ladies will honest to goodness ask for a taste as long as they are not all grouped up...LOL

  

Thanks for reading, wish I could pour you one to try.

*Simple Syrup*

1 part creek water

2 parts sugar

Boil/Cool

Its like super charged sugar, used in bars and in the south if you have a yankee to supper who doesn't drink sweet tea.


----------



## foamheart

Dang it I can't correct the spelling in the title!


----------



## bear55

Interesting....


----------



## dward51

Foamheart said:


> Dang it I can't correct the spelling in the title!


If you edit the original post (first post in thread), you can change the title there.


----------



## woodcutter

I'll bet that *is *good stuff.


----------



## foamheart

dward51 said:


> If you edit the original post (first post in thread), you can change the title there.


Thank ye, thank ye, I always used the edit at the bottom, never saw one on top.


----------



## foamheart

Woodcutter said:


> I'll bet that *is *good stuff.


Its great, its like fresh strawberry juice but makes ya smile. In the south Iced Tea has many flavors, and a shot of peach in a tall cold glass of sweet tea it total awesome. The strawberry also seems to get used alot on short cakes or in pies........ they all sip real nice in the winter when no fruit and its cool.


----------



## foamheart

Just a follow-up, we broke open that jar canned in the above thread last night. I believe that was the most tastee stuff to ever cross my lips. Pop only drinks beer, wine or booze only to be polite, he was impressed. That is 4 months smoooooooth......... I was planning to use this to flavor the Turkey this year. NOT gonna happen! I never did Apricot before, and I assure you it will be on my list in the future.

BTW I am doing a Honey Crisp & Capt's right now..... That might be a good combo too!

Just keeping ya updated.

Mmmmmmmm.... Guuuuud! (did I sound like Andy Griffith there?)

PS:: Eyes are watering alot this morning, calling it allergies cause head feels fine.


----------



## chef willie

Thx for the update Foam.....always nice to review an older post such as this revolving around a fav topic...booze. hey, honey crisps are the GF's newest passion, after me of course, so I'm tempted to use some as you described above. Spendy little devils though....yowzer. Now, the Capt's you mentioned ....is that the spiced rum? Also, pears will be a big crop up here soon...another possibility......Willie


----------



## foamheart

Chef, I just took these for your approval.













Smoked pumpkin 004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 24, 2013






Above is 2 quarts I started I think Last weekend, that is 1 1/2 crisps per jar, for a total of only three apples, and of course there is the good ol'Capt again. I am starting to learn though, that using vodka is less expensive and you get twice the fruit flavor. Note the open area now in the jars of crisps, thats because the fruit shrinks as it mascerates. BTW make sure and leave the outter skins attached.













Smoked pumpkin 005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 24, 2013






This is some 5 month old bartlet above, I wish you could see how clear it has become. The fog in the bottom is the scum you clean out.

I love to use these in my smoking. Think about injecting say, apricots in a smoked turkey for thanksgiving? Oh My Word its good!

Chef, you live in fruit country, here its mostly citrus. Warning, I for some reason can NOT get cherries to work. Wasted a bunch of good booze trying.


----------



## chef willie

Foamheart said:


> Chef, I just took these for your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked pumpkin 004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ foamheart
> __ Oct 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is 2 quarts I started I think Last weekend, that is 1 1/2 crisps per jar, for a total of only three apples, and of course there is the good ol'Capt again. I am starting to learn though, that using vodka is less expensive and you get twice the fruit flavor. Note the open area now in the jars of crisps, thats because the fruit shrinks as it mascerates. BTW make sure and leave the outter skins attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked pumpkin 005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ foamheart
> __ Oct 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is some 5 month old bartlet above, I wish you could see how clear it has become. The fog in the bottom is the scum you clean out.
> 
> I love to use these in my smoking. Think about injecting say, apricots in a smoked turkey for thanksgiving? Oh My Word its good!
> 
> Chef, you live in fruit country, here its mostly citrus. Warning, I for some reason can NOT get cherries to work. Wasted a bunch of good booze trying.


OK...for sure I can do pears soon....BUT, you say the Cherry Bounce was a bust??...say it ain't so? I had intended to leave skins on anything/everything unless bruised. I'm off to Costco in a bit for some things and will see what they have for available fruit. For some reason, they seem to have top quality produce. My sister in Calif is raving about plums they have right now so that's a possibility as well. And, I'm hearing you recommend just some good old vodka.....one of my fav's anyway, not much of a rum fan. And to follow your thought process....an apple booze injected turkey smoked over apple chunks....sounds total delish. And please, call me Willie....my chefing days are just about over <grin>. Were those pear slices removed? & that's what left or is that the actual pears that were used, reduced to nothing?


----------



## foamheart

I call you Chef out of respect, I figure you've earned it. Was brought to always say Sir and Ma'am till that person instructs me different. So thank you Willie, But I guess Chef will still be used alot, just comes natural now.

Wasn't the cherry bounce that failed. It was the macerated cherry's like the pears and apricots, apples, plum, pineapple, etc etc.... Cherries just don't co-operate. 'Course it might have just been that season's cherries.

Any alcohol works, vodka is near tasteless so its great, I can sit and just drink the Capt out the bottle so that spicy also adds to the tastes. You really loss the booze in the liquid, its like drinking pear nectar etc. I added some Everclear to a few of them after the cleaning and I have yet to find 'em, or its mellowed past recognition. That's scary!

They are all done the same. just wash the fruit, slice it, the thinner the faster its macerates. Don't worry about the stems or seeds you'll get them with the first railing. I do one thru a strainer then once thru cheese cloth. When it gets like the pint of pear above, I will pour off the clear and run the sediment thru the cheese cloth. Leaving the skin on, helps to hold the fruit together. The more it falls apart the harder it is to clean it out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Foam, when you go to filter out the muck are you pouring it out of the jars, or are you siphoning it out? I use an auto siphon when I am racking ciders and other concoctions. Leaves you with a far superior product













ASS3web.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 25, 2013






This little mini auto siphon works great for the 1 gallon batches of cider I like to make!


----------



## chef willie

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Foam, when you go to filter out the muck are you pouring it out of the jars, or are you siphoning it out? I use an auto siphon when I am racking ciders and other concoctions. Leaves you with a far superior product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASS3web.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Oct 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little mini auto siphon works great for the 1 gallon batches of cider I like to make!


Well, I use a tube siphon but that looks pretty slick....details? price, where from etc


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Chef Willie said:


> Well, I use a tube siphon but that looks pretty slick....details? price, where from etc


The auto siphons are great.  I have two, a large one for 5 gallon and the small. I bought both of mine locally Willie. I know that there must be a home brew supply or two in your neck of Oregon. They can be found online also. I think that I paid less than $30 for the big one and under $20 for the small one.


----------



## rocknbbq

Hi there, just a note on the LemonCello. I use the recipe below which is a variant of what is used in Sorento Italy. Old school. The trick is that you absolutely use only the outer surface of the lemon rind. This requires a micro grater. The lemons should still have some yellow rind on them when you throw them out, or make juice, or cleaner if you like. The pith (white part) of the citrus makes any LemonCello horribly bitter. 


8-10 lemons. No worries on exact quantities here. 
1.75 liter high proof Vodka
Sugar water

If you buy the lemons, be sure to scrub them in hot water vigorously. Store lemons are waxed and that will be hard to strain, clog filters, and not taste good. I use a kitchen scrubbie.
Take the rind off using a micro-grinder do NOT take any white - it will ruin it.
I used a carbon water filter, like Britta,  to filter the vodka and remove any vodka flavors or impurities. 
Add the zest and vodka to a glass jar. Make sure the cap seals tightly. 
Let the Lemon steep in the alcohol for anywhere from 2 weeks to whatever. I have had it sit over 6 months and it was fine. Longer extracts more flavor.

When you are ready to smooth, filter the mixture through a paper coffee filter, cheesecloth, or whatever to remove the rind. It should be a perfectly clear yellow. 

I use 2 cups of the vodka with the lemon, and  cut that with  1.5 cups of the 50-50 sugar- water mix. Always make sure the vodka and the sugar water are both at room temperature to avoid cloudiness when mixing. I use Everclear 175proof so I figure the end product is about 110 proof. I'm not that good at math. 

In Italy LemonCello is an after dinner drink to help digestion. It is meant to be "robust" like a Grappa, high alchohol content. 

One shot or two shots is all that is normally consumed. I do have a friend who loves it as a martini. She gets quite a buzz on that. :devil:

I keep it in the freezer and it is requested at EVERY dinner party. 

Doing my first batch of OrangeCello now. Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart

Thats pretty cool, I'll look around online. I wish I needed the big one but so far its just a fun game. Baby Sis took home some strawberry, she said she was puting it on the lady fingers around her cheese cake, but I noticed the other day she just poured some of mine and then added ginger ale, just like shes done it before. She's a church lady, not at all like me........LOL


----------



## foamheart

Up Date!

I have a quart of Limón cello I made, its made with very clean lemon zest and Ever-Clear (190 proof). I put it up over 6 months ago, it is the last bottle of first try at these things. It should have been throw out long ago, but its a quart of ever-clear, throwing out booze even Ever Clear is obviously a sin. Well I checked it again yesterday and it is smoothed..... Oh don't get me wrong, it will still take the grease off a bulldozer but its smooooooth...... ROFLMAO I would drink some more except I am still not sure if it would make me blind...

Maybe by Christmas? Christmas next year? LOL

My new favorite so far is the bottle of Apricot in the above Q, that made some good stuff Maynard! Can't wait to try the new apple/cinnamon Capt's I put up a couple a weeks back though, I know it is going to be killer!

Neighbor has a big Kumquat tree that was just loaded this year, I am thinking maybe next year Kumquats might make a passible faux Grande Mariner/Cointreau. That works real good with some 1800 yellow, fresh lime juice and a splash of simple syrup....


----------



## vaquero01

My gramma made bounce as well. I remember cherry and strawberry being the two most prominent batches. Biggest difference I can recall is she made hers with cheap whiskey......Old Grandad, Kesslers, Canadian Club and such. She'd make them in jars then set them in her closet to age. I have reproduced a couple batches that turned out pretty well. I don't recall how she got hers to clarify, but i run mine through those fridge pitchers they sell for drinking water. They have charcoal filters in them and clear the hooch crystal clear.


----------



## foamheart

That is a good idea...... Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## shoneyboy

This is so cool, I have been looking into doing something very similar to is....... And now to find some information :yahoo: Thanks ShoneyBoy


----------



## foamheart

Shoneyboy said:


> This is so cool, I have been looking into doing something very similar to is....... And now to find some information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ShoneyBoy


Glad it helps. These are pretty good too Shoney. Just don't forget to let everything smooth before you drink it, makes huge difference.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143329/homemade-tia-maria

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143662/uncle-goldies-irish-cream


----------



## cecil

Great post Foam, reminds me of my Mom's Cherry Bounce she made every Christmas.


----------



## foamheart

And it was a great year for Cherry bounce too!

Cherry Bounce is more a name than a thing, if I met 100 people who have made cherry bounce, no two are the same.

Glad it brought a fond memory, and happy belated Christmas Cecil.


----------



## cecil

Foamheart said:


> And it was a great year for Cherry bounce too!
> 
> Cherry Bounce is more a name than a thing, if I met 100 people who have made cherry bounce, no two are the same.
> 
> Glad it brought a fond memory, and happy belated Christmas Cecil.


Same to you Foam and all forum friends.


----------



## foamheart

Its already That time of the year! Even though I no longer plant a garden, friends we've shared with forever still drop by. The strawberry festival was two weeks ago and I seem to have grown two flats on the back deck next to the door....... I'll have to fix a care package of sausage and andouille for someone!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 24, 2014






The flats were long flats. The above is about 1/2 of one. AND ............... That isn't trick photography, or strawberries grown without taste to just look pretty for Chefs and photographers. Those were the large ones out the 1/2 of the first flat.

Strawberry pies, strawberry cake (and its a damn good moist one),  but first things first....... a few jars were filled!

I just had to share! Prices should be dropping in the stores.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Nice Foamie!  Thanks for sharing that, I may have to give it a try....


----------



## daveomak

Foamy.....  Did "Uncle Goldie" photo shop those berry pictures....  He's darn good at it......  they look real....  I'd hate myself if I called BS on such an outstanding personality like UG...    Is it the angle of the camera ??  or the effects of UG's "Golden Liquers"...  I need a sample....


----------



## madman mike

awesome thread. Love it.

I make killer sour cherry liqueur every fall.  always knock your socks off good.


----------



## foamheart

PGSmoker64 said:


> Nice Foamie! Thanks for sharing that, I may have to give it a try....


Yes Sir, I an trying to cut back. Why? Because all the little old church ladies were dropping by to check on us and to see how the fruit juices were coming along!! LOL

I really need to find a source for Peaches this year! Boy the peach rum is really good.

Aren't those pretty strawberries though?


----------



## foamheart

DaveOmak said:


> Foamy..... Did "Uncle Goldie" photo shop those berry pictures.... He's darn good at it...... they look real.... I'd hate myself if I called BS on such an outstanding personality like UG... Is it the angle of the camera ?? or the effects of UG's "Golden Liquers"... I need a sample....


Those strawberries are for real! You couldn't get two of them in a coffee cup. Juicy and Aromatic!! Surprisingly very very few bug bites.

Strawberry pie! Strawberry Cake! Strawberry bread pudding! Oooooo......... and I have the best strawberry ice cream recipe too, but I am thinking all I own is hand cranks. ROFLMAO...... Maybe I finally deserve an electric ice cream machine. I wonder if I could just buy the electric motor driver for my White Mountain bucket?

Of course I can't complain about the liqueur either and it don't need parts.....LOL


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Now them are some Strawberries Foam !  Wow, some big ones too for sure !  Now as far as that U.G. Fruit Liqueur, not sure ya should be partaking of that stuff.... I'll p.m. ya my address & make sure it gets disposed of properly !  :biggrin:   All seriousness, great thread Sir, very nice !


----------



## foamheart

madman mike said:


> awesome thread. Love it.
> 
> I make killer sour cherry liqueur every fall.  always knock your socks off good.


I am always surprised how many folks don't know that Louisiana has native cherry trees. If we wouldn't have made cherry bounce, it would have been blackberry wine, or no doubt we'd figured out some way to use Satsuma's in making booze. Of course with all the sugar produced in the state we could nearly go in any direction.


----------



## jeepdiver

Ok post up the strawberry cake recipe.   My grandmother used to make one every year after my uncle brought back strawberries from the festival in La.  It was a white cake base but loaded with strawberry juice and bits of strawberry so it was pink, with a great strawberry icing.  No one has been able to find a recipe since she passed, so not sure she had one, probably did it by memory. 

She also did a strawberry angel food cake where she cooked the angel food cake then tore it into small pieces and put back together with a glaze made with strawberry jello and fresh strawberries.   My mom has the recipe for that one and I need to get it.

Nannie (my grandmother) made me the angel food one for my birthday when I was around 5 or 6.  I didnt realize it wasn't all mine.  When she found me an hour later with the empty cake plate she wasn't happy, but went ahead and made another cake for supper that night.  I didn't want Strawberry Angel food cake for years after that


----------



## madman mike

Foamheart said:


> I am always surprised how many folks don't know that Louisiana has native cherry trees. If we wouldn't have made cherry bounce, it would have been blackberry wine, or no doubt we'd figured out some way to use Satsuma's in making booze. Of course with all the sugar produced in the state we could nearly go in any direction.


I'm in the middle of Canada, but even I know cherries are big in LA.

I used an extra dry aged white rum and white sugar with pitted tree ripened sour cherries, I don't pick them until they are almost as dark as sweet cherries.

I add the pits back in in a cheesecloth sac. It's soooooo good.   I use the pitted cherries after to make dessert topping, drink garnishes, black forest cake.  or out of the jar with a spoon.

I am def going to try your peach recipe this year. It sounds awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## foamheart

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Now them are some Strawberries Foam ! Wow, some big ones too for sure ! Now as far as that U.G. Fruit Liqueur, not sure ya should be partaking of that stuff.... I'll p.m. ya my address & make sure it gets disposed of properly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All seriousness, great thread Sir, very nice !


Actually it surprised me because its now nearly as toxic as I expected. Its more like a fortified wine. yes, like having a homemade fortified wine. Its sweet, a match wouldn't ignite it, I don't think, if it would, man a fire in that part of the kitchen would be catastrophic !! LOL

The picture, the 2 qts. and the pint & a half jar might make 1 qt of liqueur.


----------



## foamheart

Its been only another week! I put up a few more since the last pictures. It seems to smooth really quick too! I mean it gets moch smoother I wouldn't be able to type!

Here is what is left of a bottle the neighbor brought over from his last years production, he wanted to swap! His is dry but it would have been excellent had I not tasted my fruit liqueur. I think he must have felt the same way.... LOL













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 7, 2014






I put up in the cabinet a few of these 1/2 gallon jugs. Something about these jugs seemed appropriate.













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 7, 2014






Look at that color, the clarity. I seriously wish I could give everyone a taste just so I could gloat. I did good this year!













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 7, 2014






I called some friends I used to share strawberries with and helped start there own gardens. I have not given up on getting the end of the year berries.

That is so beautiful I wish I had better camera expertise.

That's it, the bulk of the strawberry crop has been bottled, anxiously awaiting the peach or muscadines next I guess.


----------



## daveomak

Foamheart said:


> Look at that color, the clarity. I seriously wish I could give everyone a taste just so I could gloat. I did good this year!
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful...  great clarity.....     I wish I was there with you...   a taste would be temptation....   Go ahead and gloat....   You did really good......


----------



## foamheart

Yes sir, I told ya I'd find some more....... They are a bit small and not as juicy but maybe if I add some sugar........

I saved about three pints of the biggest prettiest thinking a pie or maybe a Cajun cheese cake!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 10, 2014






That equals to, 1/2 gallon of vodka and 1/2 gallon of Capt. Morgan's!


----------



## foamheart

Ok, I have put up a nice batch of the strawberry. Someone, I know not who left a bushel basket of peaches and nectarines on the porch, found 'em when I got up today. So of course first goes into the jars, maybe some jelly or even some pies! But first the jars!!

They coulda been bought, they are too pretty to be just picked in the back yard.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 24, 2014






That's 2 gallons of vodka, Last year I used Captain Morgan's. It was good, I had the rum here, but the vodka I like cause it has no taste at all. I can spice it if I want too later. Besides I like the rum and hate to use it.

I went a bit overboard I know, because the spiced peach last year was totally awesome in iced tea.

Long Island are got nothing on the Mississippi River!

Muhahahahaha!!!!!

I really hope some of you are trying this! Its like smoking, its really a great way to make something delicious out of something good.

In three months............ Ooo La La, Bon je guaranty il


----------



## foamheart

Note the apples above, terrible disappointment. Racked out beautiful cinnamon amber color but just didn't grasp the apple flavor I was looking for.

Now its the peaches........ I have learned a lot over this last year something anyone else would probably already know. The size, aroma and ripeness are no way to pick the fruit for maceration. Smaller tarter locally grown fruits and berries offer better naturally sweeter liqueur. They are not a pretty or as sweet or aromatic, but the make the best Liqueur. Who knew?

Peaches













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 3, 2014






I have also already racked and bottled about a gallon. AND a 1/2 gallon of nectarine...... Now that's some tastee stuff.

I'll comeback after they are racked.


----------



## foamheart

Oh WoW! I made some Apple spiced rum last year? Maybe the year before and it wasn't my favorite. Boy it mellows out nice, cause it didn't mellow. Its over a year old and it will take your breath away. Nice apple taste with those spices from the rum. This will be good for sipping.

Its dang sure good over ice!!


----------



## woodcutter

A shot of apple spiced rum everyday will keep the doctor away. That sounds really good to me.


----------



## foamheart

FYI, this years strawberry juice ( the 4 on the right)













IMG_7127.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 5, 2016






The remained of last years on the left.


----------



## daveomak

Foamheart said:


> Dang it I can't correct the spelling in the title!


 Hey Kevin....   At the top of post #1, click on edit...  that will let you fix the title....


----------



## daveomak

Foamheart said:


> *Here is how I do things. I make 2 quart jars for maceration (sucking out the flavor of the fruit). Two quart jars equals one jar going into the smoothing process.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ foamheart
> __ Jun 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, pit, and slice the fruit. I leave the skins on, it makes it easier to strain 'em out later sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ foamheart
> __ Jun 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a clean quart jar, any size works but I am using quarts here for easy of illustration, put in 1 1/2 cups of booze. I use either Vodka or Rum, I have used both 80 proof and higher. I suggest you start out low and slow with 80. BTW I suggest a good booze you'd drink, but you need not buy the super delux imported flavored varieties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 008.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ foamheart
> __ Jun 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to wait to add the simple syrup. *It helps keep it from clouding so bad while macerating. *Once its in the booze, put the lid on and let it make happy happy. I set mine on the counter next to the sink. That way I remember to turn them over or gently shake them twice daily. Want to keep the booze in circulation. As this is going on, you'll notice a change in the fruits color where the booze is sucking those flavors out. It will also cloud as the small particles shake free in the solution. You should do this anywhere from 1 to 4 weeks, let fruit density be your guide. You'll notice that the usual fast evaporating alcohol bubbles will start hanging around longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 011.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ foamheart
> __ Jun 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Simple Syrup*
> 
> 1 part creek water
> 
> 2 parts sugar
> 
> Boil/Cool
> 
> Its like super charged sugar, used in bars and in the south if you have a yankee to supper who doesn't drink sweet tea.


Goldie, morning....  Daughter brought over a case of peaches...   We made  freezer pie filling for 9 pies...   I've got a bunch of  peaches left I want to do this to them....  

I'm confused as to what you mean by "macerating"...   Are you crushing the peaches, in the quart jars, with a wooden spoon or something to get more surface area contact with the liquor ??

After macerating is complete and satisfactory, maybe even after racking and removing most of the solids, is that when you add the simple syrup ??

Help me out here my friend...  sometimes things are perfectly clear but my mind see's cloudiness....


----------



## foamheart

Dave, no don't mush 'em up. If you do, make freezer jelly! You want the peaches sliced. Best to remove the skin. Seems the skin has pectin and will cause a type of roping in your booze. Noone likes snot in the drink...LOL 

Its a shame, because the skin helps keep them together. You do not want to leave the fruit in so long as it will start falling apart. You do not want to shake it so hard as to have any strands of fruit come off. 

You brine meat, you mascerate fruit. Its a difusion process.

http://www.renderfoodmag.com/blog/2014/5/6/savor-the-science-maceration


----------



## daveomak

Well.....  It's fairly obvious I did not have a clue as to the REAL meaning of maceration...  I thought it meant to "pulverize" or something similar...  You know what that means...   This day don't count toward days here on earth...   I learned something VERY important....   I guess I should have looked it up BUT...  those who thought like I thought, would have never learned the real meaning of the word...

You know.....  for a peddler you's one fart smeller...    really and truly...  I think I should wander through your threads and count up all the stuff I learned from you...  be back in about 3 days....    If I'm lucky...













1SMILE BIG.png



__ daveomak
__ Aug 30, 2016


----------



## daveomak

This surely beats letting the peaches go soft and rot....   In a few months, when it's 5 deg. F outside, I'll have fond memories sipping this nectar ....

4 peaches per quart...  1.5 cups of 80 proof wadka... 













Uncle Goldies Peach Booze 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 30, 2016





 ..













Uncle Goldies Peach Booze 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 30, 2016


----------



## foamheart

You'll notice the peaches volumn reducing, and you'll see more liquid accumulating in the bottom.

Sure some pretty peaches.


----------



## mike w

Hey Foamheart, have you made your liquer with plums? I've got a tree with ripe ones and I'm going to pick up some vodka and spiced rum tomorrow to give it a shot. 

Should I peel the skins off? They make some great jam and i didn't need to use pectin so any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks and I am looking forward to decanting for Xmas!


----------



## daveomak

Foamheart said:


> You'll notice the peaches volumn reducing, and you'll see more liquid accumulating in the bottom.
> 
> Sure some pretty peaches.


Step Daughter picked those up down the road at an orchard's fruit stand...  They sure are good....


----------



## mike w

IMG_20160901_171524.jpg



__ mike w
__ Sep 1, 2016






I jumped on this bandwagon!


----------



## foamheart

Mike W said:


> Hey Foamheart, have you made your liquer with plums? I've got a tree with ripe ones and I'm going to pick up some vodka and spiced rum tomorrow to give it a shot.
> 
> Should I peel the skins off? They make some great jam and i didn't need to use pectin so any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks and I am looking forward to decanting for Xmas!


Yes I have, its not the same liqueur type taste, its more like a plum wine. Really mellow..

No, if you skin them they fall all apart and no one likes chunky booze...LOL


----------



## mike w

I did plum with vodka and those pink lady apples with the spiced rum. Should be a nice treat this winter


----------



## foamheart

The plums will alos give off that reddish color from the peels. Its really a beautiful colored drink, especially when its clean/clear. I think I made some plum also with everclear. Everclear is the alcohol of choice for citrus. You only want the outer skin without any of the white pith attached (its bitter). Just play with it, its a lot of fun. I always make Tia Maria (coffee liquere) about now so its ready for the holidays. AND if you have cherries where you live you should most definately try some Cheery Bounce!


----------



## mike w

The color is leeching nicely. My wife said they look pretty haha. I can use that as an excuse to make more. :)


----------



## daveomak

Kevin... they are still lookin' good...   weather is starting to cool off....  I'm gettin' a thirst for one of  your specialties..













Sept 25 2016 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Sep 25, 2016


----------



## foamheart

You really only need a week or two for the fruit in the alcohol to suck out the flavor, especially when the fruit is really ripe and completely peeled. If the fruit starts breaking down, it will cloud your liqueur. I think the wine and mead makers call it racking, but its when the sediment drops to the bottom and the top can be drained out clear. Too long macerating and it takes more rackings.

Make sure and save yourself some of the liqueur for next summer. I love to add spicy peach to iced tea. I may even clean off the front porch swing.


----------



## daveomak

Well, things got busy and I totally forgot about it...   I s'pose you know how that goes....

OK.... I'll start the "racking" process to have a clear liqueur....   Time to make some simple syrup also I think....


----------



## foamheart

I am hoping you'll have something good to do with the used peaches. Old country boys just hate throwing away something that good. but I couldn't even get 'em to work in bread pudding.


----------



## daveomak

I tasted the peaches in the first drained quart....  WhoooooHooooooo....    2-3 of those would tip me over....   I've gotta figure out something...

4 layers of cheap cheese cloth....                                                      Sharper a straw, insert to let the air out and liqueur

                                                                                                           to drip into the collection jar....













Peach Liqueur 007.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Sep 25, 2016





 ..













Peach Liqueur 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Sep 25, 2016


















Peach Liqueur 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Sep 25, 2016





 ..













Peach Liqueur 005.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Sep 25, 2016






It's a little cloudy but I think it will settle out into clear liqueur....    I'll drink it no matter what....   PROMISE !!!!


----------



## foamheart

LOL... Makes ya apprecaite that simple syrup. It will smooth a little to. Next year you know much more about waht to expect.

Ya know I I love cherry "Bounce", and don't they grow some cherries around your house? I have the families recipe around here somewhere, but its too late now I am sure for this year to make any.


----------



## daveomak

Cherries !!!!  I've got 10 trees....   This pic is from 2011...  they are YUGE trees now...    Iffin you come across the recipe.....  think of me.....













Cherries.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 26, 2016


----------



## foamheart

>





DaveOmak said:


> Cherries !!!!  I've got 10 trees....   This pic is from 2011...  they are YUGE trees now...    Iffin you come across the recipe.....  think of me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherries.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Sep 26, 2016


I'll actually look for it for you. Its is an old and close held family secret. We have some wild white cherries here abouts, but they didn't bounce well. Cherries and king crabs are two things that we get homonized and pasturized flashed frozen the only way available here.

.


----------



## daveomak

Most stuff we grow up here needs a certain number of "cold hours" to fruit...   I guess that's so you can have gators...


----------



## foamheart

GUESS what I have again!!













IMG_7967.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 2, 2017






They are dry, I can't understand it with all our rain. Was a gift, I am guessing must be from California or Central America.

Maybe some jelly, not sure they'll be enough to liquify the sugar though.

Oh, how was that peach juice Dave?


----------



## daveomak

Great...  the slices, that were macerated, were the best to snack on.....   All gone now...  time to start again.....


----------



## foamheart

foamheart said:


> I'll actually look for it for you. Its is an old and close held family secret. We have some wild white cherries here abouts, but they didn't bounce well. Cherries and king crabs are two things that we get homonized and pasturized flashed frozen the only way available here.
> 
> .



 I am so sorry, Boy did I drop this ball. Please accept my apologies.

Cherry Bounce, my way.

1 Gal.        Cherries, washed and pitted

1 box         Golden Raisins

1 C             Honey

1 C             Brown sugar

2 bottles     Brandy (make sure you cover the cherries)




I made this in a clean 5 gallon white plastic bucket with lid so you might want to adjust accordingly. Mix it all up, Seal tightly and let stand at room temperature 1 to 6 months. Strain off and reserve liquid in clear glass containers like mason jars. Cherry Bounce can be used after about a month, but the flavor is smoother if you let the cherries marinate longer.  This is when you taste it to check the flavor. You can increase the sweetness to achieve your personal preference. But do it now, and remember it will smooth out. Sometimes I will also add everclear to give it a kick. BUT small amounts!

Let liquid stand at room temperature until clear, you’ll see it start in a week, takes maybe a month. Pour off the clear. Then strain the sediment with cheese cloth and coffee filters, (a rubber spatula helps here too).. Let stand again.

After the month, carefully pour off only the clear liquid. Discard any sediment. The longer it sets, the better the settle rate. The cloudy part is just sediment. Transfer the clear liquid to a smaller bottle and let stand another week, then pour off and discard sediment. It takes me a few times to be happy.

Cherry Bounce is normally made during harvest, and held until the Christmas holidays for special friends. That’s about a 3 month run.

I have had both mixed and single cherry Bounce, I most liked the Bounce made with wild black cherries.

There used to be a guy in Hammond, made and sold wines and bounce, but I heard years ago that he had passed on. Now his was the best I have had. You can make it with brandy or fortified wine or vodka or rum or whiskey, or etc.

Bounce recipes can be traced back to the 1600 1700’s. Its not a heavy alcohol drink, it’s what people did when they found they had way too much of a fruit and not enough canning jars. It flavored what was an otherwise nasty tasting homebrew. Homebrew was much like pickles, never the same twice and on the less favorable years to try and help the taste.

The cherries and raisins are great but not for kids. I know a local, who has white cherry trees, and he makes bounce yearly and will not share his recipe (its good stuff Manard), but I do know he ages some of his up to 5 years.

Pop always did with Jack Daniels, one year he used cognac, and it was gone pretty quickly.


----------



## daveomak

Thanks Kevin....


----------

